# Homemade fast food...



## koshergrl

What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?

Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough. 
Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread. 

So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes. 

My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too. 

Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings. 

Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly. 

Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.


----------



## Fueri

We make our own pizza too.

Make the dough and the sauce.

Use this dough recipe  Copycat Olive Garden Breadsticks

and here's the sauce.  The sauce especially is easy as hell and is relatively inexpensive relative to store bought.  And it's very good.

1 28oz Can high quality tomato puree.  Cento or Escalon 6 in 1 domestic brands are good, and if your budget allows, any of the San Marzano D.O.P certified varieties imported from Italy are a great choice.
3 T      Tomato Paste (Hunts, Contadina, Cento — all work well)
1 t        Dried Oregano
1 t        Dried Basil
1 T      Olive Oil
½ t       Salt (or more to taste)
Pinch of Sugar
mix all together, and let it sit at room temp for at least 1 hour before bake time

to the above I also add:
1/2 tsp of onion powder
1/2 tsp of garlic powder
a pinch of fennel seed.


ETA:  I almost forgot the most important part.  We have a pizza stone, so if we have time we preheat for an hour and go with that, but we also do this in just a non-stick pan with a decent lid.  Roll out your crust, stick in the bottom, add the rest of your ingredients, put the lid on, set the heat on pretty low and cook for ~15-20 mins.  When the cheese is melted and the bottom is slightly browned, you're ready to go.  Comes out good and crisp and really pretty good....


----------



## night_son

koshergrl said:


> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.



- Garlic Pork with rice. 

- Sliced Bread Pizza with whatever toppings. 

- Biscuits (from scratch) w/sausage gravy. 

- Veggie Curry.


----------



## Fueri

A cheapo meal I used to make in college, when all I had to cook in was an electric wok and a hotplate was a potroast or other cheap cut of meat.

I'd throw that in the wok, add cream of mushroom soup, some onions, mushrooms or whatever, let it cook to medium rare on low setting, slice it up and serve it over noodles.  kind of a poor man's stroganoff...

I'd make spaghetti sauce in that wok too, lol.  used to cook like a mofo in the dorms...


----------



## Ringel05

Two - three cups cooked rice
1 lb cooked (crumbled) breakfast sausage
1 small bag frozen green beans
1 small onion diced and cooked (or onion powder)
Salt & pepper to taste
Ground ginger to taste

Cook onions till clear, set aside, cook sausage in skillet then add green beans, cook until done.  
Cook rice according to directions, mix all the above in skillet with a little oil and cook for a couple of minutes more.
Add soy sauce if you want it to be more "Asian".


----------



## Darkwind

Hmm...

I can't remember.  I haven't actually had that problem for about 25 years or so.


----------



## Fueri

for easy, nothing beats the slow cooker.

I do chicken or pork tacos in that all the time.  5-10 minute prep in the morning, cheap as hell, enough to feed you for days and also extremely convenient, as it's done when you get home.

Crock Pot Pulled Pork Tacos

That recipe calls for pork shoulder, which is crazy cheap at ~1.00 a lb on sale, but I've done it with a pork roast also and it's still really good.....


----------



## Ringel05

Make a white sauce (Bechamel), nothing more than a roux with milk,
cook a pound of hamburger with onions,
add cooked hamburger onion to white sauce,
serve over toast or biscuits,


----------



## Ringel05

Ya want to save money?  Instead of buying cut pork chops and pork roasts buy a whole pork loin then cut your own chops and roasts out of it.  If you have enough left or if you want cut the whole into cubes for green chili stew or Pork Adovada.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

koshergrl said:


> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.


Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.


----------



## Darkwind

Fueri said:


> for easy, nothing beats the slow cooker.
> 
> I do chicken or pork tacos in that all the time.  5-10 minute prep in the morning, cheap as hell, enough to feed you for days and also extremely convenient, as it's done when you get home.
> 
> Crock Pot Pulled Pork Tacos
> 
> That recipe calls for pork shoulder, which is crazy cheap at ~1.00 a lb on sale, but I've done it with a pork roast also and it's still really good.....


Interesting.  Have you used an insta-pot?  I found a keto chili that is fantastic and pretty damn cheap to make.


----------



## Pilot1

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^This, plus it is good for you and lean protein.  I bake the chicken then remove the meat to make a variety of things.  I usually eat the legs and thighs, then use the rest for chicken salad, or just eat the breast meat with a homemade barbecue sauce.  I use the carcass for soup with some vegetables and noodles.

Others are Spaghetti with homemade sauce, homemade mac an cheese, Broccoli is inexpensive and can be made in many different ways like a casserole.

Eggs are a good, inexpensive protein, and can be made anyway you want.  I sometimes limit my yolk intake and use more whites than yolk in scramble eggs.

Ground Turkey.  Much less expensive and leaner than ground beef.  I use it as a substitute for anything I'd use ground beef for like burgers, meatloaf, Chili, etc.


----------



## Fueri

Darkwind said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> for easy, nothing beats the slow cooker.
> 
> I do chicken or pork tacos in that all the time.  5-10 minute prep in the morning, cheap as hell, enough to feed you for days and also extremely convenient, as it's done when you get home.
> 
> Crock Pot Pulled Pork Tacos
> 
> That recipe calls for pork shoulder, which is crazy cheap at ~1.00 a lb on sale, but I've done it with a pork roast also and it's still really good.....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Have you used an insta-pot?  I found a keto chili that is fantastic and pretty damn cheap to make.
Click to expand...



no, I haven't tried the insta-pot yet.  been thinking about getting one, just haven't done so as yet...


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
Click to expand...

I save the bones, skin and gristle, toss in a large stock pot with cut vegetable ends, salt, bay leaves and peppercorns that you normally toss out then simmer (never boil) it adding water as needed over three to four days.  (Turn off the burner and cover overnight).
Why never let it boil?  Because then you don't have to strain the suspended particles out for a clear broth.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I save the bones, skin and gristle, toss in a large stock pot with cut vegetable ends, salt, bay leaves and peppercorns that you normally toss out then simmer (never boil) it adding water as needed over three to four days.  (Turn off the burner and cover overnight).
> Why never let it boil?  Because then you don't have to strain the suspended particles out for a clear broth.
Click to expand...


I do the same...except...I don't go the extra mile for days.
I use a half onion/carrots/celery in with the bones on low heat for most of a day.... sea salt/peppercorns/bay leaves as well.
Liquid gold is what I call it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Speaking of homemade fast food... why does anyone buy frozen fries in a bag?
Torture.
 Cut your own potatoes, add salt/pepper/paprika/garlic powder....DAMN good. 1000 times better than lousy bag fries. You won't even want to use ketchup.
I also mix up some cajun spice occasionally and make seasoned fries.


----------



## Ringel05

Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;

Diced (leftover) chicken
1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Ground ginger
tsp Sesame oil
Tbsp Peanut oil
2 cups chicken broth
Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
Soy sauce

Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.


----------



## Mike Dwight

I am just really curious. This thread made me curious. Is there a more efficient thing in the world than sliced bread? You can buy a loaf at one dollar and that's 2000 calories, so that's your day's calorie count. You'd need vitamin pills. You can spice it up with iron or sauces.


----------



## Pilot1

Mike Dwight said:


> I am just really curious. This thread made me curious. Is there a more efficient thing in the world than sliced bread? You can buy a loaf at one dollar and that's 2000 calories, so that's your day's calorie count. You'd need vitamin pills. You can spice it up with iron or sauces.



That's a good point.  I can eat "breakfast" any time of day.  A couple eggs, some leftover ham, and a piece of toast or two.


----------



## Darkwind

Mike Dwight said:


> I am just really curious. This thread made me curious. Is there a more efficient thing in the world than sliced bread? You can buy a loaf at one dollar and that's 2000 calories, so that's your day's calorie count. You'd need vitamin pills. You can spice it up with iron or sauces.


Iron?  An Iron sandwich?  Is that what the Ironborn eat?


----------



## Mike Dwight

Somebody told me that you would be missing Iron as well as other vitamins if I really tried the economical bread diet. You need nutrients for daily health. I did bread with a regular eat-out retail about once a week to spice it up for a month, though. That's my experience. Nothing special, feel good, it's just eating bread.


----------



## Darkwind

Mike Dwight said:


> Somebody told me that you would be missing Iron as well as other vitamins if I really tried the economical bread diet. You need nutrients for daily health. I did bread with a regular eat-out retail about once a week to spice it up for a month, though. That's my experience. Nothing special, feel good, it's just eating bread.


Might as well just eat heaping spoonfuls of sugar.  It is the same thing.  

I've never heard of a bread diet.  

You need specific essential vitamins and minerals and they come in two flavors.  Water soluble, and fat soluble.

None of them come in Carbohydrate soluble.


----------



## Ringel05

Pilot1 said:


> Mike Dwight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just really curious. This thread made me curious. Is there a more efficient thing in the world than sliced bread? You can buy a loaf at one dollar and that's 2000 calories, so that's your day's calorie count. You'd need vitamin pills. You can spice it up with iron or sauces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  I can eat "breakfast" any time of day.  A couple eggs, some leftover ham, and a piece of toast or two.
Click to expand...

That reminds me...

One dozen eggs
1 lb diced ham (diced small)
diced cooked onion
1 bag stuffing cubes
Salt and pepper to taste

Set oven to 350
Cook onion, scramble eggs, add all the rest.
Use a 1/4 cup measuring cup and add 1/4 cup mix to non-stick cupcake pans,
bake for 20 minutes.  Instant mini quiches. 
Make up your own mixes for variety.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.



... don't have a Wok... 
Them's fightin' words.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
Click to expand...

Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.


----------



## Ringel05

Mike Dwight said:


> Somebody told me that you would be missing Iron as well as other vitamins if I really tried the economical bread diet. You need nutrients for daily health. I did bread with a regular eat-out retail about once a week to spice it up for a month, though. That's my experience. Nothing special, feel good, it's just eating bread.


They allow internet access in solitary now?


----------



## Mike Dwight

Ringel05 said:


> They allow internet access in solitary now?


Good one! isn't that the stereotype? One slice of bread, butter on it, slide it on a plate inbetween the bars, rattle your metal cup. Why would you get a Metal cup in prison?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
Click to expand...


My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
Click to expand...

Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.
Click to expand...


 Sorry to hear that. There is nothing good about growing old.


----------



## Likkmee

Tacos


----------



## Darkwind

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that.  She will be in My prayers.


----------



## koshergrl

iamwhatiseem said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Whole chickens, and Boston Butt (pork shoulder) roasts.


----------



## koshergrl

Fried rice is also awesome..

I cook spices and onion in quite a bit of oil ...I use salt, chili (or paprika) garlic,  ginger, curry, pepper, I put in some chicken boullion if I have it and a little tumeric
I add whatever meat I'm using, it's usually cooked already I heat it up..
I add the rice and when it's hot I will make a well in the middle and drop an egg or two in, scramble it, toss it through add chopped green onions and a tiny bit of soy...

It's really yummy. If I have cabbage, I sliver some up and put that in there at the beginning too (with the onion).


----------



## Pilot1

koshergrl said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.  Really easy to bake them or cook in the skillet.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree. Whole chickens, and Boston Butt (pork shoulder) roasts.
Click to expand...


Forgot Pork Chops.  When my local grocery store runs a sale, they are $2.49 - $2.99/lb.  Probably the cheapest meat going, and they are really good.


----------



## Likkmee

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.
Click to expand...

The whole chemo is a disaster. ANYTHING nutritional and addictive will work to entice her. Milkshakes ( real fruits) Pizzas low grease/wheat crust, soups.
Stay away from fake sugars as much as possible.Egg salad, tuna salad(in water).
Put your hands on some fresh ginger and do some tea. Just sips/shot glasses full. As many as possible. Make sure everything is room temp or somewhat warm(ish). Cold food burns calories. She needs absorption.Little by little... day and night. NO munching out.


----------



## koshergrl

Pilot1 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.  Really easy to bake them or cook in the skillet.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> Few things are cheaper and more economical than a whole chicken.
> TONS of possibilities, and free awesome broth if you boil it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree. Whole chickens, and Boston Butt (pork shoulder) roasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgot Pork Chops.  When my local grocery store runs a sale, they are $2.49 - $2.99/lb.  Probably the cheapest meat going, and they are really good.
Click to expand...

I buy boston butts by the gross (slight exaggeration but I picked up 4 the last time) but I wait until they're under $2/lb to do it.


----------



## koshergrl

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole chemo is a disaster. ANYTHING nutritional and addictive will work to entice her. Milkshakes ( real fruits) Pizzas low grease/wheat crust, soups.
> Stay away from fake sugars as much as possible.Egg salad, tuna salad(in water).
> Put your hands on some fresh ginger and do some tea. Just sips/shot glasses full. As many as possible. Make sure everything is room temp or somewhat warm(ish). Cold food burns calories. She needs absorption.Little by little... day and night. NO munching out.
Click to expand...


Homemade chicken broth with ginger and tumeric and plenty of salt. Maybe a tiny cayenne. 

I made my sister drink it when she was feeling low after spinal surgery.


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make in a large 12" skillet if you don't have a Wok;
> 
> Diced (leftover) chicken
> 1 bag frozen Chinese vegetables or broccoli, carrot cauliflower mix
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> Ground ginger
> tsp Sesame oil
> Tbsp Peanut oil
> 2 cups chicken broth
> Corn starch or arrowroot for thickening
> Soy sauce
> 
> Mix oils, heat to fragrance, add chicken, vegetables and seasonings, cook till vegetables are almost done then add broth.  Mix up thickening agent with soy sauce then add to mix, cook until sauce has thickened and serve over rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... don't have a Wok...
> Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got rid of mine a decade ago, now I just use a 12" skillet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favorite is a 14" Wok for stir frying. I use a 12" skillet for pan frying chops/thighs etc.
> I just made some Pork Mei Fun for dinner in the Wok. 12" skillet won't do that, not deep enough by the time you add the noodles/cabbage/veggies etc.
> Otherwise your using 3 or 4 pots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the wife and I so not a big deal besides with the new chemo she's not eating much now anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole chemo is a disaster. ANYTHING nutritional and addictive will work to entice her. Milkshakes ( real fruits) Pizzas low grease/wheat crust, soups.
> Stay away from fake sugars as much as possible.Egg salad, tuna salad(in water).
> Put your hands on some fresh ginger and do some tea. Just sips/shot glasses full. As many as possible. Make sure everything is room temp or somewhat warm(ish). Cold food burns calories. She needs absorption.Little by little... day and night. NO munching out.
Click to expand...

She doesn't munch out and right now it's a matter of nausea and not keeping anything down, even water.  We've been dealing with this for a while so I'm pretty sure we're up on what to do.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

koshergrl said:


> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?




Sorry guys i have to report you for hate crimes.

being frugal is now hateful 
some people may not feel safe 

Apr 30 2019
*Chase Bank Chastised for Advocating Frugality*
The moonbattery has reached the point where it is no longer politically permissible to suggest that people spend their money wisely. This constitutes “poor shaming.” From Fox News:

Chase bank was blasted on Twitter Monday following a #MotivationalMonday tweet that offered suggestions on how those struggling could save money, such as make your coffee at home, eat food in the fridge and take a cab when you can.

Leading the charge against this thought crime was wealthy Marxist harridan Elizabeth Warren, who shrieked class warfare rhetoric, implying that individuals cannot be held responsible for their spending behavior and that it is the economy’s fault if some people run out of money.

Meanwhile, outside her bubble of liberal ideology, the economy grew by an impressive 3.2% in the first quarter of the year, thanks largely to a business-friendly administration in the White House.

As always when a corporation accidentally transgresses against the ideology of bullying ultra-leftists, an apology was not long in coming. The offending tweet was deleted. Chase Bank humbly submitted this:




Chase

✔@Chase
Our #MondayMotivation is to get better at #MondayMotivation tweets. Thanks for the feedback Twitter world.

1,700
2:54 PM - Apr 29, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
5,013 people are talking about this

Maybe if they cringe and grovel pathetically enough, Chase will be the last bank Democrats like Warren nationalize.

On a tip from Varla.


----------



## koshergrl

Last night our fast food was a baked chicken and some potatoes, gravy and zucchini. 
It wasn't very fast. 
But the gravy was most excellent


----------



## Dekster

koshergrl said:


> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.



Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.


----------



## koshergrl

Dekster said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.
Click to expand...


I have kids. The just not eating is fine for me, but it doesn't work when you have a family of say, 7, in the household...which includes teens, toddlers, and working adults. 

That was my household last year. 

This year it's just me and one teen..so it's nowhere near as complicated but I'm a good cook and like thinking about these things.


----------



## Dekster

koshergrl said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have kids. The just not eating is fine for me, but it doesn't work when you have a family of say, 7, in the household...which includes teens, toddlers, and working adults.
> 
> That was my household last year.
> 
> This year it's just me and one teen..so it's nowhere near as complicated but I'm a good cook and like thinking about these things.
Click to expand...


I don't live alone with 1,000 cats LOL.  That is your girl chromosome.  In Man Land, it is, "There's some bread and potato chips in there.  Make yourself a Sour Cream and Onions Pringles sandwich if you get that hungry.  I'm going to bed."


----------



## Pilot1

Dekster said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have kids. The just not eating is fine for me, but it doesn't work when you have a family of say, 7, in the household...which includes teens, toddlers, and working adults.
> 
> That was my household last year.
> 
> This year it's just me and one teen..so it's nowhere near as complicated but I'm a good cook and like thinking about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live alone with 1,000 cats LOL.  That is your girl chromosome.  In Man Land, it is, "There's some bread and potato chips in there.  Make yourself a Sour Cream and Onions Pringles sandwich if you get that hungry.  I'm going to bed."
Click to expand...


1,000 cats!  LOL is right!  I don't think KG has 1,000 cats.  I live in Man Land, but don't live on bread and potato chips.  You can make some healthy, simple meals, or get as complex as you want.  Hey it's Man Land.  You can do anything!  If you want to hang a dead animal on your wall, you can do it!

I made Chicken Curry last night.  Very easy!

Curried Chicken Recipe


----------



## koshergrl

Dekster said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have kids. The just not eating is fine for me, but it doesn't work when you have a family of say, 7, in the household...which includes teens, toddlers, and working adults.
> 
> That was my household last year.
> 
> This year it's just me and one teen..so it's nowhere near as complicated but I'm a good cook and like thinking about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live alone with 1,000 cats LOL.  That is your girl chromosome.  In Man Land, it is, "There's some bread and potato chips in there.  Make yourself a Sour Cream and Onions Pringles sandwich if you get that hungry.  I'm going to bed."
Click to expand...


I've got the girl thing but I've also got the "logging camp/ranch cook" thing going.


----------



## koshergrl

Pilot1 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for food has never been an issue for me since leaving grad school.  To answer the other part of your question, I throw whatever in a pan or a pot together and call it soup or stew or casserole.  It is how I clean out some of the odd impulse buy crap from the cupboards that seem to never get eaten otherwise.   Personally if I don't have time or energy, I just won't eat.  Sometimes what I throw together I won't eat either because I know all the weird things that went in it, but the others seem nonethewiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have kids. The just not eating is fine for me, but it doesn't work when you have a family of say, 7, in the household...which includes teens, toddlers, and working adults.
> 
> That was my household last year.
> 
> This year it's just me and one teen..so it's nowhere near as complicated but I'm a good cook and like thinking about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't live alone with 1,000 cats LOL.  That is your girl chromosome.  In Man Land, it is, "There's some bread and potato chips in there.  Make yourself a Sour Cream and Onions Pringles sandwich if you get that hungry.  I'm going to bed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1,000 cats!  LOL is right!  I don't think KG has 1,000 cats.  I live in Man Land, but don't live on bread and potato chips.  You can make some healthy, simple meals, or get as complex as you want.  Hey it's Man Land.  You can do anything!  If you want to hang a dead animal on your wall, you can do it!
> 
> I made Chicken Curry last night.  Very easy!
> 
> Curried Chicken Recipe
Click to expand...

I personally love curry.


----------



## HaShev

For convenience and quick meals when running out of ideas and stock of food, I experimented recently with those Raman noodles in the styro cups that can be stored in the cabinet for such emergencies.
in the Chicken broth one, They now have tiny bits of chicken bits, but adding broccoli bits or even more chicken makes a quick easy meal to finish off leftover veggies and meats.
My experiments came out better then expected:
one I added broccoli bits and dab of honey mustard (spicey kind not the mayo kind) and dab of barbeque sauce (Baby Rays).  I usually dump the chicken broth when done, but this seasoned it so good that I drank it all.

The other idea was instead of boiling water, I used soy milk which thickens when boiling, added 2 cap fulls of cooking Sherry into the Raman and using a dollar imitation crab leg snack pack I cut up a half a strip or a whole strip in 1/4 cuts and season to taste, also thickened the Newburg like sauce with soup flour powder.
It's just something to have around for those quick 5 minute bare cupboard meals.
Of course the flat chow mein noodle ones in the tray with liquid sauces and dry veggie & seasonning work well too with left over cuts of steak or chicken.
And you can season your chicken strips with some of the seasoning pack.


----------



## koshergrl

HaShev said:


> For convenience and quick meals when running out of ideas and stock of food, I experimented recently with those Raman noodles in the styro cups that can be stored in the cabinet for such emergencies.
> in the Chicken broth one, They now have tiny bits of chicken bits, but adding broccoli bits or even more chicken makes a quick easy meal to finish off leftover veggies and meats.
> My experiments came out better then expected:
> one I added broccoli bits and dab of honey mustard (spicey kind not the mayo kind) and dab of barbeque sauce (Baby Rays).  I usually dump the chicken broth when done, but this seasoned it so good that I drank it all.
> 
> The other idea was instead of boiling water, I used soy milk which thickens when boiling, added 2 cap fulls of cooking Sherry into the Raman and using a dollar imitation crab leg snack pack I cut up a half a strip or a whole strip in 1/4 cuts and season to taste, also thickened the Newburg like sauce with soup flour powder.
> It's just something to have around for those quick 5 minute bare cupboard meals.
> Of course the flat chow mein noodle ones in the tray with liquid sauces and dry veggie & seasonning work well too with left over cuts of steak or chicken.
> And you can season your chicken strips with some of the seasoning pack.


I like ramen. I don't like the styrofoam cup ones as much as the regular square ones. 

I add scallions (green onion) sliced meat if I have some, and a boiled egg...makes an awesome meal. 

Even just with the egg and the onions.


----------



## OldLady

HaShev said:


> For convenience and quick meals when running out of ideas and stock of food, I experimented recently with those Raman noodles in the styro cups that can be stored in the cabinet for such emergencies.
> in the Chicken broth one, They now have tiny bits of chicken bits, but adding broccoli bits or even more chicken makes a quick easy meal to finish off leftover veggies and meats.
> My experiments came out better then expected:
> one I added broccoli bits and dab of honey mustard (spicey kind not the mayo kind) and dab of barbeque sauce (Baby Rays).  I usually dump the chicken broth when done, but this seasoned it so good that I drank it all.
> 
> The other idea was instead of boiling water, I used soy milk which thickens when boiling, added 2 cap fulls of cooking Sherry into the Raman and using a dollar imitation crab leg snack pack I cut up a half a strip or a whole strip in 1/4 cuts and season to taste, also thickened the Newburg like sauce with soup flour powder.
> It's just something to have around for those quick 5 minute bare cupboard meals.
> Of course the flat chow mein noodle ones in the tray with liquid sauces and dry veggie & seasonning work well too with left over cuts of steak or chicken.
> And you can season your chicken strips with some of the seasoning pack.


Now that is interesting. I was going to contribute an old time tested recipe, but it's way too pedestrian after a recipe like yours.


----------



## HaShev

Actually a comforting meal using slow cooker/pressure cooker stringed beef is when I make wide yolkless noodles and put some seasoned stringed beef with ketchup and Baby Rays barbeque sauce mixed in and top with colby cheddar blend grated cheese and bake it.
The tang of the sauce and cheese and textures on the noodles just goes so well together.
It also works well over rice that way.
Of course with rice and cheese & stringed beef you are just a tortilla shell and salsa (or taco bell sauce packet) away from a beef burrito or fry it for beef chimichanga with a swipe of refried bean paste in the tortilla.
You can even make a stringed beef with mayo hoagie like you would a philly steak hoagie.  You can get a lot of various meals out of a roast or london broil in the slow cooker.

Forgot to say:  The Ramen in the tray I sometimes add crunched peanuts like Thai style.


----------



## Crixus

koshergrl said:


> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.




Shit on a shingle is always a good one as well as being a staple food among old school honkys. Mine works like this, 

A piece of toast. 

Bacon. I will cut some up and toss a hand full in the white gravy, as well as three whole slices on the toast.

Scramble eggs on top of the bacon, then the white gravy over the top of it all. 

It will need salt and pepper for sure. This is the instant gravy I use,


----------



## HaShev

Crixus said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit on a shingle is always a good one as well as being a staple food among old school honkys. Mine works like this,
> 
> A piece of toast.
> 
> Bacon. I will cut some up and toss a hand full in the white gravy, as well as three whole slices on the toast.
> 
> Scramble eggs on top of the bacon, then the white gravy over the top of it all.
> 
> It will need salt and pepper for sure. This is the instant gravy I use,
> 
> View attachment 260312
Click to expand...

I used to live off of creamed chipped beef during my late night diner runs, but nobody makes good dried beef and even those are hard to find.
The frozen creamed beef in boil bags kind is way to salty, and the dried beef in a jar I think by Hormel is to thin and not the right texture.
Anyone have a recipe or the type of beef and preperation let me know.  I'm guessing it's a dried corned beef hash.  Never was able to replicate it, nor find it anywhere again.


----------



## Crixus

HaShev said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit on a shingle is always a good one as well as being a staple food among old school honkys. Mine works like this,
> 
> A piece of toast.
> 
> Bacon. I will cut some up and toss a hand full in the white gravy, as well as three whole slices on the toast.
> 
> Scramble eggs on top of the bacon, then the white gravy over the top of it all.
> 
> It will need salt and pepper for sure. This is the instant gravy I use,
> 
> View attachment 260312
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live off of creamed chipped beef during my late night diner runs, but nobody makes good dried beef and even those are hard to find.
> The frozen creamed beef in boil bags kind is way to salty, and the dried beef in a jar I think by Hormel is to thin and not the right texture.
> Anyone have a recipe or the type of beef and preperation let me know.  I'm guessing it's a dried corned beef hash.  Never was able to replicate it, nor find it anywhere again.
Click to expand...



If you can find a good deli you will have what you want. My ma always went to this polish deli in spring branch to get that type of meat. Shaved beef or something. But bacon makes a good sub if you can eat it. But the pioneer white gravy serves as a good base.


----------



## HaShev

Crixus said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you feed your family when time, or money, or time and money... are scarce?
> 
> Much to the disgust of some, I have used Bisquick to make cake and to make pizza dough.
> Bisquick coffee cake has it's own thread.
> 
> So I'm looking for people to share their go-to, end of the month or limited budget recipes.
> 
> My eternal go to is beans and Indian fry bread. I can, and do, make bread. But I was raised on fry bread, and my kids and their friends love it too.
> 
> Beans are pretty basic...I do add chili powder, and garlic, and some (not a lot) onion, in addition to salt and pepper. If I have pork I will put in whatever I've got..bacon, sausage, pork roast..I've even put chops in there. But if I don't, it's just the seasonings.
> 
> Frybread is just a yeast batter (or sometimes a batter made with baking powder...and sometimes a little of both) that is fried. I poke a hole in the middle to keep them from puffing up and cooking unevenly.
> 
> Frybread is served with butter, beans, jam, sugar, powdered sugar, cinnamon, honey...anything, really. Also really good used as a taco base but honestly, if I'm in a hurry or tired, I seldom make tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit on a shingle is always a good one as well as being a staple food among old school honkys. Mine works like this,
> 
> A piece of toast.
> 
> Bacon. I will cut some up and toss a hand full in the white gravy, as well as three whole slices on the toast.
> 
> Scramble eggs on top of the bacon, then the white gravy over the top of it all.
> 
> It will need salt and pepper for sure. This is the instant gravy I use,
> 
> View attachment 260312
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live off of creamed chipped beef during my late night diner runs, but nobody makes good dried beef and even those are hard to find.
> The frozen creamed beef in boil bags kind is way to salty, and the dried beef in a jar I think by Hormel is to thin and not the right texture.
> Anyone have a recipe or the type of beef and preperation let me know.  I'm guessing it's a dried corned beef hash.  Never was able to replicate it, nor find it anywhere again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find a good deli you will have what you want. My ma always went to this polish deli in spring branch to get that type of meat. Shaved beef or something. But bacon makes a good sub if you can eat it. But the pioneer white gravy serves as a good base.
Click to expand...

Yeah that is a good gravy mix, thanks.
 I usually use 
soy milk cause it creams well with
 flour powder, some move over butter, then add a tiny pinch of powdered thyme and black pepper.


----------



## Erinwltr

Ringel05 said:


> Make a white sauce (Bechamel), nothing more than a roux with milk,
> cook a pound of hamburger with onions,
> add cooked hamburger onion to white sauce,
> serve over toast or biscuits,


My father calls that SOS, shit on a shingle.  It is sooo good.


----------



## Ringel05

Erinwltr said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a white sauce (Bechamel), nothing more than a roux with milk,
> cook a pound of hamburger with onions,
> add cooked hamburger onion to white sauce,
> serve over toast or biscuits,
> 
> 
> 
> My father calls that SOS, shit on a shingle.  It is sooo good.
Click to expand...

SOS is typically made with chipped beef, quite salty (I don't like it), what I make is officially known as Creamed Beef.


----------



## Pilot1

Ringel05 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a white sauce (Bechamel), nothing more than a roux with milk,
> cook a pound of hamburger with onions,
> add cooked hamburger onion to white sauce,
> serve over toast or biscuits,
> 
> 
> 
> My father calls that SOS, shit on a shingle.  It is sooo good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOS is typically made with chipped beef, quite salty (I don't like it), what I make is officially known as Creamed Beef.
Click to expand...


I haven't had SOS in many years.  My Mother used to make it once in a while.  I like it, but yes it is salty, heavy, and high in fat and calories,  However, nothing wrong with it every once in a while, like anything else that isn't necessarily "good for you".


----------



## the other mike

I love homemade pizza. Next to homemade pasta and meatballs, maybe my favorite food.
Does anyone have suggestions on how to incorporate healthy flours in the dough( coconut, quinoa, almond, buckwheat etc )? I've tried a few variations like half and half mixed with regular flour for the elasticity ) ...Some turn out pretty good and others are too bready or cakey. And I've seen a recipe that uses Greek Yogurt instead of yeast and water that looks interesting.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## HaShev

Another convenient product I might have not mentioned;
Taco style flavored ground Turkey Meat in frozen 1lb tube rolls you find in any Walmart frozen section near the frozen ground beef.
They only go for $1.50 and they make great burrito and taco or nacho meat with it's own red spicy sauce that oozes when cooking it, liken to those Taco bell packets. These make a lot of meals and if only 1 or 2 people are dining then A meat clever can cut through the frozen log to allow defrosting a portion and keeping the rest frozen.
The Italian flavored one and regular ground Turkey one make good hamburgers and nacho ground meat topping, just add cumin or sauce packets to use the unseasoned ground meat in burritos.


----------



## HaShev

Angelo said:


> I love homemade pizza. Next to homemade pasta and meatballs, maybe my favorite food.
> Does anyone have suggestions on how to incorporate healthy flours in the dough( coconut, quinoa, almond, buckwheat etc )? I've tried a few variations like half and half mixed with regular flour for the elasticity ) ...Some turn out pretty good and others are too bready or cakey. And I've seen a recipe that uses Greek Yogurt instead of yeast and water that looks interesting.


I cool the flour and water in the freezer for a few minutes as a trick I learned,
half the water in any recipe I use I heat at 120 degrees with some salt and sugar to help activate the yeast the rest of the water is cold.
I Also use about 3 tablespoons of GOOD (Carapelli is my preferred)
 olive oil.  
I'M HIT OR MISS with my pizza dough due to yeast not cooperating or not so precise measurements or rushing the process.
FOR ELASTICITY use a little gluten if you can, always use bread flour never use all purpose.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Hot pockets


----------

